# Elvis



## bobman (3 Aug 2014)

Just finished this for my sister in laws 50th birthday who,s a big elvis fan


----------



## jonluv (3 Aug 2014)

Fantastic bit of work --- well done

John


----------



## martinka (3 Aug 2014)

Excellent once again, Bob. You got the lip curl spot on.


----------



## bobman (3 Aug 2014)

Thanks John and Martin hope she likes it I haven't gave it to her yet


----------



## Claymore (3 Aug 2014)

.........


----------



## bobman (3 Aug 2014)

Claymore I used sapele beech poplar and walnut the shirt I coloured with a bit of watered down food colouring and the hair was ebonised sapele thank you very much


----------



## Samfire (3 Aug 2014)

Rock on, nice work.


----------



## toesy (3 Aug 2014)

Brilliant - huge respect lovely work


----------



## ChrisR (5 Aug 2014)

Great work, =D> =D> 

Chris R.


----------



## Blacklabradorman (6 Aug 2014)

Looks great. Can I just ask how you did the hair? Is it 2 types of ebonised wood? Matt and Shiny? Or just 2 shades?

Thanks
Sean


----------



## novocaine (6 Aug 2014)

I think it's just the light reflection on the shape.


----------



## bobman (6 Aug 2014)

Thanks Sean I think novocaine is right it's just the reflection the hair was cut from one piece of wood ebonised and sprayed with satin spray varnish.


----------



## Blacklabradorman (6 Aug 2014)

Thank you both, great effect bobman!


----------



## tigercub (7 Aug 2014)

Hi to everybody on this Scroll saw forum .This is my first posting and i,m just blown away with the workmanship ,the multivaried projects ive seen .Absolutely beautiful. I,ve been trolling through several of the forums here and i have to say this forum has done it for me. ive some knowledge of general woodworking having served my apprenticeship as a joiner. Until now i never heard of scroll sawing ?. Fretwork i have seen on many pieces of antique furniture, but considered out of my league until now . I,m hoping to obtain a fretsaw or scroll sawing machine but am confused where or which one to start this fascinating hobby or craft. Thanks for inviting me to your Wonderful world of Scroll sawing .


----------



## ChrisR (7 Aug 2014)

Tigercub.

Welcome to the forum, you have certainly come to the correct place for sound scroll saw advice.

Fret saw, Scroll saw, the same thing, Fret English name, Scroll American name.

As for a Scroll saw make, advice, you don’t say what your budget is. But if your budget will stretch to it then you will not do better than a Hegner.

Take care.

Chris R.
Sorry for the little drift from original topic.


----------

